# Unofficial Comp



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 12, 2022)

New unofficial comp, tomorrow. https://sites.google.com/view/unofficialcomp1/
COMP LIMIT: 16


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

i will join


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 13, 2022)

ill join but my cubes are terrible lol


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 13, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> ill join but my cubes are terrible lol


Dont use that negativity! Try your best!


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 13, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> Dont use that negativity! Try your best!


aight thanks lol you remind me of jabari nuruddin


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 13, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> aight thanks lol you remind me of jabari nuruddin


bruh who is that..


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 13, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> bruh who is that..


old school solver, the first guy to learn zbll and use it well in comp


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 13, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> old school solver, the first guy to learn zbll and use it well in comp


The person closest to knowing 1LLL.
He once took a break from cubing as his Bipolar Disorder got steonger and I don't know anything of him since.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 13, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> The person closest to knowing 1LLL.
> He once took a break from cubing as his Bipolar Disorder got steonger and I don't know anything of him since.


actually I know a guy who knows way more 1LLL than jabari his name is EDMARTER https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNZ684UTIxKRtfZbjgoX0cQ


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 13, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> actually I know a guy who knows way more 1LLL than jabari his name is EDMARTER https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNZ684UTIxKRtfZbjgoX0cQ


wait what
he's brazilian?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 13, 2022)

why the confused face? @bulkocuber
his videos are in portuguese


Spoiler


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 13, 2022)

Hi, so you said it was today can i still join


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi, so you said it was today can i still join


yeah, we really need people 




__





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 14, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> yeah, we really need people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme join


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 14, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Lemme join


join then


----------

